# My tortoise new home



## diagra (Feb 24, 2012)

Since couple goood weeks I am creating complex of vivariums for my pets. First was for my wonder gecko, now tortoise. As Marginated tortoise are from Greece I went for Greek ruins theme. What do you think?? 






And here also whole story, how was done:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110632043355216559657/MarginatedTortoiseVivarium


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 24, 2012)

those pictures are MASSIVE lol they are like five times the size of my computer screen! lol 

did you build those your self? they look really good, how big are the tanks themselves?


----------



## ada caro (Feb 24, 2012)

Very very nice habitat.


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Very Cool I love it!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 24, 2012)

Very Nice Setup, I'm Jello.
If i had that i would put one sulcata on the bottom, and one leopard on the top, 
awesome


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, Dagmara: Those are beautiful! You are quite talented.


----------



## Jason M (Feb 24, 2012)

Really like them, they are amazing.


----------



## HtVic (Feb 24, 2012)

about that lamp holder.
I've been looking for that kind of lamp holder, but I don't know what does it call and where to get it?


----------

